
User script to improve readability and night mode for hackers news - aabbcc1241
https://gist.github.com/beenotung/f282dd39376b042841751f3536e616d6
======
aabbcc1241
A simple script[0] to inject custom CSS rules into the website with
tampermonkey[1] or userscript[2]

[0]
[https://gist.github.com/beenotung/f282dd39376b042841751f3536...](https://gist.github.com/beenotung/f282dd39376b042841751f3536e616d6)

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tampermonkey](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tampermonkey)

[2] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-
script](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-script)

------
aabbcc1241
Interestingly, on most sites, simply applying an invert filter and set max
width on the body already done most of the work.

